# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه دولتی  ملایر

## AshkanAmjad

سلام دوستان
می خواستم نظرتون رو در مورد دانشگاه ملایر رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر از نظر سطح علمی دانشگاه و امکانات رفاهی و خوابگاهی بپرسم ؟ ترجیحا کسایی که در این دانشگاه در حال تحصیلن یا تحصیل کرده اند پاسخ بدن
ممنون

----------


## BARONI

از دانشگاهش زیاد خبری ندارم
ولی میدونم شهر ملایر شهر خیلی خوبیه , هم تمییزه هم سرسبزه هم آدماش خوب و ساده ان

----------


## AshkanAmjad

کسی نظری نداره ؟

----------


## mmr

کسی در مورد رفسنجان هم نمیدونه ؟؟

----------


## zagheh

من یک ترم اونجا تحصیل کردم 
دانشگاه خوبیه 
پنج کیلومتر با شهر فاصله داره
ولی رفت و آمدش خیلی سخت نیست 
سطح علمی هم خوبه بدک نیست
کامپیوترش هم خوبه و خوش برخورد هستن
خوابگاه هم داخل شهر اعطا میشه برای پسرها

----------


## _Senoritta_

_ببین خیلی دانشگاه عاااالی نیست ولی خیلی داغونم نیست
دانشگاش خارج از شهر هست ولی ملایر شهر کوچیکیه 
از خوابگاه تا خود دانشگاه با ماشین یه ربع میشه_

----------


## AshkanAmjad

دیگه کسی نظری نداره؟

----------


## AshkanAmjad

up

----------

